# should i buy??? unfit at present.



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

hi guys went to check out a 13 yr old school mistress.

she basicly hasnt been ridden for ages! as owner gieven up riding so basicly gets the odd ride once a month if lucky.

i got on her and she was lovely and round, was a bit lazy considering they said she was forward going. but she also did a little buck when i asked for canter on the one rein. i noticed she did it with the other rider on too.

but we did have a little better canter onthe other leg.

now by going by what the owner says she done this when the (biginner owner) first had her but he bounced all over the place. then the ladies husband (novice rider) had been riding her last summer and they said she first does it when you start riding again but stopps the more you ride her.

they hack her in open fields and said she never naughter or anything even when ponies go on ahead in front of her.

i know she is unfit so do i put the small buck down to that or do i leave this one?

i was thinking if i buy her i woudl send her to a schooling yard for a week or so and have her looked at profesionaly. id also change her saddle, get her back and teeth checked strait away.

they seem really genuine so i dont think they would mess me about and lie.

what do you guys think?


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

forgot to add she was literaly brought in from field. tacked up and got strait onto. and it started raining.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

how exerienced are you??

i bought a very unfit horse and when he was fit he one day got one on him and almost killed me.

a week schooling wont do much..... id jsut walk away unless you a VERY experienced and willing to put a lot of work in.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I personally would leave well alone if a horse is capable of a buck when completely unfit, I think its a sign of things to come. For me the only reason valid for letting a horse becoming unfit is if its been off work through illness or injury. Even top yards with 50 horses are ridden more regularly than once a month. 
My gut feeling is it has done something and they are frightened of it. Obviously its your decision, but if i wanted to buy something safe and sensible no matter how old I would want to make sure it was fit. Its rare for an unfit horse to be naughty so its easy for them to fob you off saying safe and sensible JMHO


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

the reason she is unfit is the owner basicly bought a horse for his daughter and himself.

he works out of country 5 days a week so only came up to ride on weekend and has basicly given up. he hasnt even been down for past year (owned for 2 years)

couldnt it just be because she is unfit, unused muscles. not warmed up and maybe needs her tack checking? just possible reasons.

she is kept on a private yard living out all year around.

i am expeirened jus not with bucking. it was not a huge buck either.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I always go with my heart, if you really fell for the girl and the price is right (and frankly it would have to be very cheap in this climate) I'd take the risk BUT only after I've had a chiropractor (sp) out to check her back properly. I'm sure if they are honest sellers they won't mind having her back checked.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Why would you all leave if the horse put a buck it? Its a bloody good sign of spirit, you dont want a lazy old plod that plods along at snails pace. At 13 she should be in her prime and it sounds like she is. I would have her back checked out as bucks can also be a sign of a back problem. I had a pony here who bucked everytime the rider got on and carried on doing so throughout the ride, he had a S shaped spine which meant riding was painful.



> now by going by what the owner says she done this when the (biginner owner) first had her but he bounced all over the place. then the ladies husband (novice rider) had been riding her last summer and they said *she first does it when you start riding again but stopps the more you ride her*.


She cant be in pain if she stops. Like I say I have ridden horses and ponies with back issues and they carry on bucking and trying to get you off if they are in pain. Also I have a 17.3hh Irish Draught and he bounces around all over, puts the odd buck in just out of pure excitment.

What was she like expression-wise? Was her ears forward? Did you have to really push her on to get her to do as you wanted?


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

it took a litle pushing to get her going btu to be honest i dont really have strong legs as im used to a push button type horse in which you literaly squeeze and they go. she needed little more effort.

her ears were back a little but not flat back. it wasnt a massive buck either it was more like bouncing. but one or two times i seen her put her head slightly down but it wasnt full on bucking. she just looked annoyed at having to go up that extra gear. she did it on same rein mind and didnt do it onthe other rein. she did it on left ahdn rein but not onthe right.

i mean the thing im trying to work out is.....

are horses more likely to put in a buck when asked to canter : -

1) when they are unfit? if yes why is this?
2) when they are fit? if yes why is this?
3) why buck when being asked to canter and not when walking, trotting, getting on?

i mean its strange when advert said. 100% geniune. easy in all ways. school mistress. ridden by novice. owned by beginner. could go further in right hands. why make out she is schoolmistress is she bucks?

and if i had a complete beginner bouncing on my back and bucked to say oi get off and it worked why not try it with new people or might have caused some damage or she thinks its going to happen every time? unfortunately i dont speak horse to find out

but if it is the case, is 13 years old too to re train?


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

it took a litle pushing to get her going btu to be honest i dont really have strong legs as im used to a push button type horse in which you literaly squeeze and they go. she needed little more effort.

her ears were back a little but not flat back. it wasnt a massive buck either it was more like bouncing. but one or two times i seen her put her head slightly down but it wasnt full on bucking. she just looked annoyed at having to go up that extra gear. she did it on same rein mind and didnt do it onthe other rein. she did it on left ahdn rein but not onthe right.

i mean the thing im trying to work out is.....

are horses more likely to put in a buck when asked to canter : -

1) when they are unfit? if yes why is this?
2) when they are fit? if yes why is this?
3) why buck when being asked to canter and not when walking, trotting, getting on?

*Usually its because they just getting back into the stride of things and some horses getting a bit over-excited. I have a 20 year old mare who is like this, full of life and bubbles and gets a bit giddy! They also buck when fit because of this. When horses go into a canter they usually but a buck in when they are ridden, if you watch a load of horses cantering or just going into canter, what do they do? Put a buck in?!*

i mean its strange when advert said. 100% geniune. easy in all ways. school mistress. ridden by novice. owned by beginner. could go further in right hands. why make out she is schoolmistress is she bucks?

*It doesnt matter if shes a school mistress or not, bucking is a natural thing for a horse to do wether they be 1 month or 30*

and if i had a complete beginner bouncing on my back and bucked to say oi get off and it worked why not try it with new people or might have caused some damage or she thinks its going to happen every time? unfortunately i dont speak horse to find out

*Horses try there luck.. they test you out its a bit like a child seeing how far you will go. I once had a 14 year old gelding here who used to throw everyone off, owners couldnt get there heads round why, back was fine, legs etc all he was doing was trying his luck, when he relised that acctuly no she isnt going to get off and stay off so he just put up with me in the end and he has gone on to win several shows and jumping tournaments. Its al about patience.. have you got it and will you get back on if you do fall off?*

but if it is the case, is 13 years old too to re train?

*No not at all, with the right work and in the right hands she will learn anything you want her too.*


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

thank you for that. that was really good explaination. 

my old pony bucked when i took him inthe massive field for a gallop before and he was stunning pony.

my isters horse has bucked a few times jus randomly and i trust him with my life.

i ride an american quarter horse every now and then and he puts the odd buck in here and there but i did excite him once and he done a massive one in pure excitement which i found funny. 

i think its just going to be the case of trial and error with her. im never going to find out if i dont try


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I've owned my high spirited mad cob for 6 years and he's never once bucked?  He canters and gallops across beaches and open fields, does XC courses and SJ'ing and never bucks even when very excited. In fact all the horses I've loaned or owned have never bucked while under the saddle and if they did I'd be quickly getting a chiropractor or physio out if it happened a few times. I hack out or school pretty much everyday with friends and I can't say any of their horses buck randomly either. The occasional buck when having fun is permitted but a horse that constantly bucks I'd be seriously questioning the horses soundness or character. So to say it's normal seems abit odd to me, cos frankly it's not something I'd say is normal.


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

dont get me wrong i know its not normal thats why im questioning it. but could it just be because she is unfit and being asked too much off first time back after not being ridden for so long.

yes it could be her saddle
yes it could be her back
it could be kissing spine
it could be bad manners
it could be because it hurts because he muscles are tight and not stretched
it could be trying me and anyone who rides her her trying to see if we get off
could be the fact that this person who owns her is complete biginner and is a round fat man bouncing on her back

yes i understand i need to get her checked. i woudl be stupid if i didnt.

but horses buck for a reason. everyone alsways blames horses for everything and no1 ever blames a rider, or the way the horse has been treated in past.

i dont think she has ever had a check or had her teeth checked since this bloke owned her. dont think she has really been loved and cared for apart from being checked and ridden every now and then.

when she first arrived it took her 3 months to settle so makes you wonder where she must have been before and how she was treated. she just used to take a bite of hay, walk around and check everything.

when i finished riding i sat on her feet out of stirrups, loose rein and the ladies kids flew out screaming and shouting and she looked up alert but didint move then relaxed.

she got a pair of clippers out and put them on her and she was fine.

she stook still to be mounted outside the stable block in view of field and friends and next to a car. she didnt freak or anything.

iv taken a video of me riding her. walking trotting and cantering although she (more like me) ran out of puff in canter lol. but no bucking then on that rein.


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

JSR said:


> I've owned my high spirited mad cob for 6 years and he's never once bucked? QUOTE]
> 
> i owned a mad cob and although he never once bucked he reared like anything and took off with me up forestry and nearly killed me. but boy he could jump. he done bsja and won everything!
> 
> ...


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

There is definately a clash of opinion here!! 
My pony used to buck on one rein, and wouldnt lunge on one rein. I am not sure if you lunged her but this would be a good thing to check out.
My pony was also very unfit and hadnt been ridden in a good 4 months, I bought him anyway as I went with my heart. We had the vet out once we realised he wasnt getting out of these bad habits and the reason? He had a wolf tooth which needed removing. He would only lunge on the right rein and would buck if you rode him on the left and his tooth was on the left side of his mouth. Very simple and easy problem, all it meant was having his tooth taken out which could be done in his stable with a bit of sedation and vet that knows what he was doing.

My personal opinion is to go back, have her vetted and ask the vet to look in her mouth and check her back etc as these would be the areas in which concern you and explain to him why!

My vet told me that a small wolf tooth would be more painfull than a big one and it is very commmon that horses need these taken out, the bit sits right on it so no wonder they buck, if you imagine having a piece of metal rubbed on a tooth with tooth ache!!

I dont think you should just walk away as some other people have suggested, try and see what the problem is and then decide!! if it is something so simple you could pass on an great horse which just needed something small doing to make her right again!

Hope this helps!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

JSR said:


> I've owned my high spirited mad cob for 6 years and he's never once bucked?  He canters and gallops across beaches and open fields, does XC courses and SJ'ing and never bucks even when very excited. In fact all the horses I've loaned or owned have never bucked while under the saddle and if they did I'd be quickly getting a chiropractor or physio out if it happened a few times. I hack out or school pretty much everyday with friends and I can't say any of their horses buck randomly either. The occasional buck when having fun is permitted but a horse that constantly bucks I'd be seriously questioning the horses soundness or character. So to say it's normal seems abit odd to me, cos frankly it's not something I'd say is normal.


completely agree. as my sig says I deal with ex racers so I know what a forward going horse is like  I think its bad on anybody's part to recommend a potentially dangerous horse to anyone no matter how experienced they are, didn't want to pick up on it before for fear of causing an argument but now someone else has mentioned it so i don't feel bad. 
I've had horses that rear, horses that buck, and believe me the fitter they get the worse it gets, its much easier for a fitter horse to buck than an unfit one. 
If you really like this horse have a vetting, personally i'd only buy one with 5* vetting, but i understand everyone is different. My friend bought a horse a couple of years ago, what was believed to be a nice happy hack, tried it and bought it. 3 weeks later started bucking like crazy had vet out, bad back had been doped, chiropractor out, still bad back, went for scan... back was so bad she was destroyed


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

At the end of the day its up to you. I hack out my ID X TB gelding everyday and his back in perfectly fine and has been checked yearly. Yet he still puts the odd buck it due to his HIGH SPIRITS. I LOVE high spirited horses, much more fun!!


----------

